

Ask HN: what is your wishlist for cloud computing features? - friendstock

I will be speaking on a panel to discuss features that developers want for cloud hosting (e.g. related to security, payment, storage, performance)...<p>What's on your wishlist?<p>What do you wish EC2/AppEngine/Heroku/... could do?
======
cperciva
_What do you wish EC2 [...] could do?_

FreeBSD!

Or maybe I should say that I wish FreeBSD could do EC2, since this is
currently blocked by deficiencies in FreeBSD's Xen code. Either way, I wish I
could stop using Ubuntu.

------
jacquesm
Single image, multiple machines.

That would be a pretty big step.

Then we can finally forget about things like cluster topology and inter-node
transfers because they would all be completely transparent.

A node breaking would simply cause the unified virtual machine to become a
little slower.

